# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  دستور مرتب سازی در هر کوئری گرفتن ؟

## reza_azizi2010

سلام
من توی دیتابیس باید اطلاعات رو معکوس بخونم در واقع از id بزرگ به کوچیک.
واسه همین هردفعه میگم رکوردها براساس id معکوس (نزولی) مرتب کنه ، میخاستم بدونم این مرتب سازی سرعت رو کم میکنه؟
سوال دوم اینکه راهی هست  که رکوردها بصورت نزولی ذخیره بشه که دیگه نیازی نباشه هی مرتبش کنم؟

----------


## Kubuntu

اگه شما اطلاعات خود را مثلا 100 رکورد 100 رکورد بگیری یعنی کل رکوردهای جدول رو نگیری.... کار زمان بری نمی شه برات

----------


## reza_azizi2010

میشه کدشو بگین
و راهی نیست  کلا معکوس ذخیره بشه موقع اینسرت کردن؟

----------


## reza_azizi2010

یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم
من یک دیتابیس روی سرور دارم، که کاربرها با گوشی به اون سرور وصل میشن و یسری داده میگیرن. دیتابیس من بطور روزانه بروز میشه و چندتا رکورد بهش اضافه میشه.حالا من چطوری بفهمم کاربر تا کدوم رکورد رو دریافت کرده تا ازونجا به بعدش رو دریافت کنه و دیگه رکورد تکراری نگیره؟
با توجه به اینکه ممکنه برنامه کاربر کرش کنه یا اصلا پاک کنه و دوباره نصبش کنه.

----------


## Kubuntu

> میشه کدشو بگین
> و راهی نیست  کلا معکوس ذخیره بشه موقع اینسرت کردن؟


select TOP 100 fieldNames...

بابت سوالای دیگه ات نمی تونم راهنماییت کنم چون انجام ندادم.
کدی هست که می شه آخرین رکورد درج شده رو در آورد ولی واسه اینکه آخرین بار از کدوم رکورد دریافت کرده رو فکر نکنم باشه چون توی یک نرم افزار از یک جدول کوئری های مختلفی استفاده می کنند. بنظر من واسه اینکار می تونی یک جدول flag داشته باشی که مثل ساختمان داده PCB در سیستم عامل که آخرین وضعیت فرایند رو ذخیره می کنه، شما هم آخرین وضعیت جدولت رو نگه دار.... اینکه کدوم کاربر آخرین رکوردی که دریافت کرده چیه.
اگه تو سایت های انگلیسی جستجو کنی به جواب می رسی. و یادت باشه قبل از شما خیلی ها سوال مثل شما رو واسشون پیش اومده... پس قطعا یک راه حلی هست.

موفق باشی

----------

